# Hello, Goodbye



## Nineu

How do you say "hello" and "goodbye" in your language?
¿Cómo de dice "hola" y "adiós" en vuestro idioma?


----------



## übermönch

I'd be also interessted in what the random greetings actually mean
"Hello":

"Shalom","Peace" - Hebrew
"Hallo" - German
 "Privet" - Russian
"Zdravstvuy","Live healthy" - Russian

"Bye":

"Shalom" - Hebrew
"Tschüss" - German
"Poka" - Russian
"Aufwiedersehen", "Toagainsee" - German
"Doswedanye","Untillseeing" - Russian

Ciao & Ciao in Italian


----------



## Nineu

Thank you übermönch, could you right it in the original alphabet or that's not possible with this keyboard?


----------



## la tierra

Merhaba = Hello
Selam! = Hi!
Güle güle = Bye, Hoşçakal = Goodbye   
in TURKISH!!


----------



## Pivra

Thai :

Hello/ Bye= Sawasdeeka if you are female and Sawasdeekrab if you are male.

Good Morning = Arunsawasd
Good Day = Divasawasd
Good Afternoon= Sayansawasd
Good Night= Ratrisawasd

But only Hello, Bye, Good Morning, ang Good Night are commonly used.


----------



## Whodunit

There was a previous thread about "hello" already. And here you'll find several translations for "bye".

In German:
Hello ... *Hallo!* (informal)/*Guten Tag!* (formal)
Goodbye ... *Auf Wiedersehen!*
Bye ... *Tschüss!*/*Ciao!*


----------



## Seana

Hi,

Can I add Polish greeting words?

Hello - Cześć (It is little difficult to pronounce, isn't it? ) 
Goodbye - Cześć (as well )

Sometimes I use those ones.

Hello - Witaj
Goodbye - Bywaj

I give you http://www.ivo.pl/?page=syntezator_mowy_ivona
If you want to hear it would you paste this word to Polish speech synthesizer

Regards Seana


----------



## crises

In *Catalan*:

Hello >> Hola
Goodbye >> Adéu / Adéu siau (polite)

In *Aragonese*:

Hello >> Ola
Goodbye >> Adeu / Aixats / Au (col.)

In *Japanese*:

Hello >> Ohayô / Konnichi wa (col. only in daytime)
Goodbye >> Sayonara (standard) / Ja ne (col.)


----------



## Nineu

I'll try in Finnish:
Hello -> terve, hei (informal).
Goddbye -> hei hei (informal), moi moi (informal).

  This is what I remember from my travel to Finland...


----------



## übermönch

Nineu said:
			
		

> Thank you übermönch, could you right it in the original alphabet or that's not possible with this keyboard?


yeah i've got cyrillic, but unfortunately no hebrew. 
Привет - Hello
Пока    - Bye

Здравствуй - Hello
Досвидания - Goodbye


----------



## Whodunit

übermönch said:
			
		

> yeah i've got cyrillic, but unfortunately no hebrew.


 
You just have to install it. 

Shalom = *שלום*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:

Hello: Salaam
Goodbye: Bomona khudah, khuda hafez

*Bien*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Hello - "Zdravo", "Ćao" (Cyrillic - "Здраво", "Ћао")
Goodbye - "Zbogom", "Zdravo", "Ćao" (Cyrillic - "Збогом", "Здраво", "Ћао")

More formally:
Good morning - "Dobro jutro" (Cyrillic - "Добро јутро")
Good day/good afternoon - "Dobar dan" (Cyrillic - "Добар дан")
Good evening - "Dobro veče" (Cyrillic - "Добро вече")
Good night - "Laku noć" (Cyrillic - "Laku noć")
Goodbye - "Doviđenja" (Cyrillic - "Довиђења")

Hope this helps!


----------



## vince

French: Bonjour (hello) Au revoir (goodbye)
"Adieu" is the French way of pronouncing Spanish adios, Catalan adeu, which means "farewell" (literally: "to God")

Cantonese: Nei ho (hello) Joi kin (goodbye)
Mandarin: Ni hao (hello) Zai jian (goodbye)
joi kin and zai jian mean the same thing as "au revoir", I'm not sure how to say "adieu" in these languages.


----------



## Nineu

Thank you!
It's a work tha my little cousin has to do for school.  It consist of finding the traslation of those two expressions (hello and goddbye) to other languages. He has to get as much as possible...

Merci beaucoup, gracias, grazie, kiitos, danke, obrigada, eskerrik asko...

:-D


----------



## Maja

Maja said:
			
		

> In Serbian:
> 
> Hello - "Zdravo", "Ćao" (Cyrillic - "Здраво", "Ћао")
> Goodbye - "Zbogom", "Zdravo", "Ćao" (Cyrillic - "Збогом", "Здраво", "Ћао")
> 
> More formally:
> Good morning - "Dobro jutro" (Cyrillic - "Добро јутро")
> Good day/good afternoon - "Dobar dan" (Cyrillic - "Добар дан")
> Good evening - "Dobro veče" (Cyrillic - "Добро вече")
> Good night - "Laku noć" (Cyrillic - "Лаку ноћ")
> Goodbye - "Doviđenja" (Cyrillic - "Довиђења")
> 
> Hope this helps!



My bet! Sorry!


----------



## Nineu

hvala ti!!!


----------



## Proximate Platypus

French...
"Hello"
_Bonjour_, _Salut_, _Allô_
"Bye"
_Au revoir_, _à la prochaine_ ("see you next [time/class/meeting]" etc), _à plus _(see you later), _à bientôt_ (see you soon), _à lundi_ / _à mardi_ / _à mercredi_, etc (see you on Monday/Tuesday/Wed.) 

Japanese...
"Hello"
_konnichiwa_, _haroo_
"bye"
_sayoonara_ (used when going away for a fairly long time), _shitsurei shimasu_ (formal) (don't pronounce the "u" in shimasu), _ja mata_/_ja ne_/_mata ne_/_dewa mata_ (later/see you later... etc.), _bai bai_, _itte kimasu_ (used when you're going out... but don't say it to someone going out. Lit. "[I'll] go and come")

In Korean I think "Hello" is "an-nyeong haseyo" or maybe it's "an-yeong haseyo" ... I forget!

That's all I can think of...


----------



## Maja

Nineu said:
			
		

> hvala ti!!!



You are welcome!!!


----------



## lazarus1907

It is probably unnecessary, but in Chinese (for those who are learning tones) it is "ní hǎo" and "zài jiàn"


----------



## linguist786

Gujarati:

Namaste/Namaskaar = hello
Kem cho? = How are you? 
Bye: Pachi maila (see you later)

Hindi:

Namaste = Hello
Kese ho? - how are you?
Phir milenge = see you later


----------



## ernesnes

Gallego/Galician:
Hello= Ola
Bye= Adeus, Atalogo, Atalogiño


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

Informal:
Hi = *Szia* (sing.) / *Sziasztok* (pl.)  
Bye = *Szia* (sing.) / *Sziasztok* (pl.) / *Szervusz* (sing.) / *Szervusztok* (pl.)

Formal
Hi = *Jó Reggelt* (Good morning) / *Jó Napot* (Good Afternoon) / *Jó Estét* (Good Evening)
Bye = *A Viszontlátásra* / *Jó Ejszakat* (Good Night


----------



## The MEAT Maestro

In ebonics (AAVE), you would say "Yo" or "sup" for hello and "Peace" or "See ya" for goodbye.


----------



## Necsus

In Italian we say _Ciao_ or _Salve_, e _Arrivederci_ or _Addio_.


----------



## LanceKitty

*Tagalog:*

*Hello.*
Hello.

*Paalam.*
Goodbye.


----------



## andreiro

Romanian:
Hello="Bună" or "Salut"
Goodbye="La revedere" or "Pa"(informal)


----------



## trisa

greek:

geia sou:hello
antio :goodbye


----------



## gnagna

In italian:

Ciao (hello & bye)
Salve (formal hello)
Arrivederci (formal bye)
Ci vediamo (see us)
Addio (farewell)

Buon giorno/Buongiorno (good morning/day)
Buona sera/Buonasera (good afternoon/evening)
Buonanotte (good night)

I add some russian too:


Добрый день (good morning/day/afternoon)​

Добрый вечер (good evening)​

Спокойной ночи (good night)

​


----------



## panjabigator

Pivra said:
			
		

> Thai :
> 
> Hello/ Bye= Sawasdeeka if you are female and Sawasdeekrab if you are male.
> 
> Good Morning = Arunsawasd
> Good Day = Divasawasd
> Good Afternoon= Sayansawasd
> Good Night= Ratrisawasd
> 
> But only Hello, Bye, Good Morning, ang Good Night are commonly used.



As you know, Thai and Sanskrit based languages have a lot in common.  The words Ratri, Divas and Sayan are found in Hindi as Raat, Din, and Shaam...
cool!

Language greetings in South Asia are based on religion.


----------



## Gandavo

in portuguese:

hello - olá
goodbye - adeus


----------



## panjabigator

My entire message wasnt posted...I think I deleted it by accident!  Anyway,

Hindus say 'namaste for Hello  goodbye
नमस्ते 
They also say 'namaskaar'

Sikhs say "sat sri akaal"

Muslims say "Aa Salamu Aleikum" but I do not know how to write it (Im sure someone has posted already too!)
For good bye, "khuda Hafiz" which literally means "God protect you" and is originally from Persian.

In Punjabi, colloquial type sayins like "what's up" are:  kidaan, kive ho.
But most people just say hello.  If anyone wants me to post any of these in Devanagri, Gurmukhi, or Arabic script, just let me know.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

As panjabigator has stated language greetings in South Asia are dependent on the religion of the person.
  The Muslim greeting of course is "Assalaamu Alaikum"(I'm ashamed to confess that I'm not sure whether this is how it should be transliterated..elroy?)

  In Bengali, the only Hindu greeting is "Namaskaar"(Nomoshkaar is how it's pronounced in Bengali).. Namaste is not a bengali word. I'm inclined to believe that Namaskaar is a _tatsama_ or direct Sanskrit loan word while Namaste must be a derived form..Don't quote me on this though.

  For farewells, Muslims use the Persian "Khuda Hafez"(as in Pakistan) but officially this has been changed to Allah Hafez(in Bangladesh) in the government's attempt to assert its Islamic identity more strongly(Most people continue to use Khoda Hafez at any rate...).

  For more neutral forms of leave-taking, one can use "Aashi"(I'll return), "Choli"(I leave), "Jaai"(synonym for "Choli" and currently replacing it at least in its use for saying one's adieus).

Good Morning= Suprabhaat(unsure of Sanskrit based transliteration but pronounced Shuprobhaat)
Good Night= Subha Raatri(Shubho Raatri)
Good Afternoon=Subha Madhyanya(Shubho Modh.aanno)
Dusk=Subha Sandhya(Shubho Shondhaa)
Dawn= Subha Prahar(Shubho Prohor)


----------



## panjabigator

Jhorer, I think I can see the Bangladeshi dialect in your spelling.  I think in Indian Bangla, the formal word for "aashi" is "Aaschi," right?  And I have heard my friend who is from Chittagong speak once, and it definitely did not sound like the Bangla I have heard.  I have also heard people say "Aasi"  ...at least I think.

Can you post those words in the Bangla script?  I am suprised that they are said.  Hindi has the same ones (Im unsure of Subh Madhyan though, however Madhya does mean middle in Hindi, ie Madhya Pradesh) but they are rarely said in my experiance.  I have started saying Shubh ratri just for fun though hehe.

I have noted a lot of people saying Allah Hafiz over Khuda Hafiz, I guess arguing over the significance of Allah over the word Khuda, and Arabic over Persian.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

"Aasi"(pronounced Aashi, was getting bored of having to write all the official transliterations and then the real pronunciation) _is_ the correct form. "Aaschhi"=I am coming in standard modern Bengali(But I'm happy you have an inquisitive mind). In Sadhubhaasa(Shaadhubhaasha) bengali, the form was(and still is in certain regions) "Aashitechhi" and this form was reduced to "Aaschhi" in the Calcuttan dialect(technically this form was developed from the speech of the people in the Nadia district) which is now standard in both West Bengal and Bangladesh. In the rural villages of Bangladesh, one hears "Aashitesi"(the Ch-S phenomenon I think is due to influence from Assamese). Urban people from Dhaka also speak in more or less Standard Bengali except for when they go visit their villages of birth or if they prefer speaking in their village dialect. There is a linguistic theorem that states that in rural areas/isolated areas, the language is more likely to remain static. This is definitely the case for Bengali since many rural dialects are almost completely Sadhubhaasha(except for maybe sounding melodious) with very few changes.

The Chittagong dialect is a completely different story since that region has had a greater impact of Persian and Arabic(seafaring Arabs departed at the natural harbors of Chittagong as did the Portuguese much later). The pronunciation of nasalized vowels and aspirated consonants is also very weak in that area due to the Mongoloid/Burmese influence.. Incidentally there are many migrants living there(originally of Murshidabad/Kolkata/West bengali descent but were kicked out during Partition) who speak impeccably "well"/with a standard accent".

Hah, It's interesting that you've started to say Shubh ratri just for fun since I've started saying Shubho Raatri also(hate all those english words that really hinder the richness of the spoken language..IMHO)..


Unfortunately, I only have the bengali font installed for Microsoft Word and even for that I am unsure of which keys on the keyboard correspond to what respective bengali letters.


----------



## shaloo

Well, telugu is language which has a lot of influence of sanskrit in it.Except that the script is devanagari, we find umpteen number of words common in both.
For instance,

Hello/ Good day = Namaskaaram
Bye/ See you = Vellostaa/ Vellostaanu 
(the first one is more informal, u say it to friends,mostly)

Good morning = Subhodayam (subha + udayam)

Good afternoon = Subha Madhyahnam

Good evening = Subha Saayantram

Good night = Subha Ratri

And I've noticed that thai also has words like we have in telugu.


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

Well, in Canada how you say hello and goodbye depends on where you live and what language you speak 
In French one usually says Salut for both here. Chinese is the usuall... In English though it varies like crazy! It depends on one's mood and where one is. We usually say Hey as the greeting because we're very casual people. As for goodbye it's usually see ya or goodbye.


----------



## Pivra

panjabigator said:
			
		

> As you know, Thai and Sanskrit based languages have a lot in common. The words Ratri, Divas and Sayan are found in Hindi as Raat, Din, and Shaam...
> cool!
> 
> Language greetings in South Asia are based on religion.


 
YESSSS, I just noticed that, lots of Sanskrit based languages use words such as Ratri, Diva, Sayan too. In Thai the terms Divasawasd, and Sayansawasd are not common anymore, during these times of the day just "Hello" alone would do.

 How about the term Nidra, instead of Ratri, any Indic language still use that?

In thai if we say: " Nai yam nidra" "ในยามนิทรา" it means during night time.

But Sleeping Beauty in Thai is  "Jaoying Nidra" "เจ้าหญิงนิทรา" so I'm not sure about the actually meaning of "nidra" in other languages. (I'm pretty sure it is from Sanskrit)

 ps: Interesting how some Indic languages use Shubha (nice) just like how English speakers would say Good Day or Good Evening.


ps2: In Telugu why are those words end with -m? Is it because of the grammatical declension. 

Eg. In Thai  "Uday" (read oo- tdai) อุทัย means Sunrise or the east.


----------



## panjabigator

Pivra said:
			
		

> YESSSS, I just noticed that, lots of Sanskrit based languages use words such as Ratri, Diva, Sayan too. In Thai the terms Divasawasd, and Sayansawasd are not common anymore, during these times of the day just "Hello" alone would do.
> 
> How about the term Nidra, instead of Ratri, any Indic language still use that?
> 
> In thai if we say: " Nai yam nidra" "ในยามนิทรา" it means during night time.
> 
> But Sleeping Beauty in Thai is "Jaoying Nidra" "เจ้าหญิงนิทรา" so I'm not sure about the actually meaning of "nidra" in other languages. (I'm pretty sure it is from Sanskrit)
> 
> ps: Interesting how some Indic languages use Shubha (nice) just like how English speakers would say Good Day or Good Evening.
> 
> 
> ps2: In Telugu why are those words end with -m? Is it because of the grammatical declension.
> 
> Eg. In Thai  "Uday" (read oo- tdai) อุทัย means Sunrise or the east.



I do not no about Nidra in place of ratri, but what comes to mind is "niiNd" which means sleep.  Perhaps there is an Entemelogical connection.

Shubh means good/nice for us to...but it really isnt used.  THere is a formal way of speech and a colloquial one, and a lot of Indians speak a  hodge-podge of english and their mother tongue.

I am not an expert on South Indian languages, but I have noticed that words we share always end in a M sound.


----------



## panjabigator

I cannot think of a one word synnonym for sun rise....the sun is "sooraj" so and sunrise would be "suuraj chadhna" perhaps?

Poorab/poorav is east in Hindi.


----------



## Pivra

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I cannot think of a one word synnonym for sun rise....the sun is "sooraj" so and sunrise would be "suuraj chadhna" perhaps?
> 
> Poorab/poorav is east in Hindi.


 
Saayantra = Sunset
Sandhaya= Sunset too I think

For Sunrise I can only think of 2 words we commonly use in Thai

Arun and Udai, sometimes we join them together = Arunodai. But I've never used Sooraj, this words sounds more like "Good (Virtue) King" to me, (su + raj).


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Muslims say "Aa Salamu Aleikum" but I do not know how to write it (Im sure someone has posted already too!)


Yes that's right. It's best written: "Assalamu alaikum"

In Arabic: السلام عليكم

meaning "peace be upon you"


----------



## Helenart

In Greek:

Hello: cherete/giasou
Goodbye: sto kalo/giasou


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks linguist!


----------



## shaloo

*Pivra said*:
*How about the term Nidra, instead of Ratri, any Indic language still use that?*
*But Sleeping Beauty in Thai is "Jaoying Nidra" "เจ้าหญิงนิทรา" so I'm not sure about the actually meaning of "nidra" in other languages. (I'm pretty sure it is from Sanskrit)*


Well, "nidra" in telugu means "sleep" and "nidra samayam" means sleeping time(though we dont use it at all while speaking).

*Pivra said:*
*In Telugu why are those words end with -m? Is it because of the grammatical declension*. 

Well, im not quite sure but as i had mentioned earlier, telugu has a lot of sanskrit in it.And words in sanskrit mostly end with -m, if you observe.

And one more thing i'd like to tell is that telugu is often called as the italien of the east.It is because all the words in telugu end with a vowel and you can almost never find a word that ends with a consonant sound.
I hear that italien is a language that has every word ending with a vowel sound.


----------



## ffjasmine

Indonesia:
- Hello = Halo (Informal: Hei)
- Goodbye = Selamat tinggal

- Good Morning = Selamat pagi
- Good Day (11AM-1PM) = selamat Siang
- Good Afternoon (2PM-5PM) = Selamat sore
- Good Night = Selamat Malam
- How Are You = Apa Kabar?


----------



## Fericire

Necsus said:


> In Italian we say _Ciao_ or _Salve_, e _Arrivederci_ or _Addio_.



That's interesting. Here in Brazil, a lot of people say "Salve" for "Hi". Maybe because of the Italian immigration?


----------



## Necsus

Well, it's probable, after all 'ciao' is known and used allover the world. Anyway it comes from Latin, it is the imperative of verb _salvere, _which means _to be well, in good health_.


----------



## Rallino

Is _Servus_ used in in any parts of Italy? Thanks.


----------



## Necsus

I wouldn't say 'servus' is used in Italy, Rallino. Where did you hear it?


----------



## apmoy70

trisa said:


> greek:
> 
> geia sou:hello
> antio :goodbye


 


Helenart said:


> In Greek:
> 
> Hello: cherete/giasou
> Goodbye: sto kalo/giasou



In Greek the most common greeting, or gesture at parting is «γειά σου/σας» (ja su [sing. or informal]/sas [pl. or formal]) lit. "health to you". «Γειά» (ja, _feminine noun_) is the colloquialism of «υγεία» (i'jia, _f._)--> _health_; Classical feminine noun «ὑγίεια/ὑγεῖα» (hŭ'gĭeiă [uncontracted]/hŭ'geiă [contracted]) with the same meaning. PIE base *(e)su-, _good_ + PIE base *gʷeiH₃w-, _to live_. Between friends a simple «γειά» (ja) suffices.
Sometimes we say «γειά σου/σας» at greeting and «αντίο» (an'dio) at parting. The latter is an Italian loan word (addio--> _to God_).
Older people (I remember my grandmother saying it) often use «στο καλό» (sto ka'lo) to express an acknowledgment of parting. «Στο καλό» lit. "to good".
A more formal greeting is «χαίρετε» (çerete, _2nd person pl. imperative_) lit. "rejoice, be glad". It's the remnant of the Ancient Greek greeting «χαῖρε» ('xǣrĕ, _2nd person sing. imperative_)/«χαίρετε» ('xærĕtĕ, _2nd person pl. imperative_)--> _rejoice, be glad_. Verb «χαίρω» ('xǣrō, 'çero in Modern Greek)--> _to rejoice, take pleasure, be glad_. PIE base *ǵʰer- (1), _to desire_.


----------



## Geo.

Rallino said:


> Is _Servus_ used in in any parts of Italy? Thanks.





Necsus said:


> I wouldn't say 'servus' is used in Italy, Rallino. Where did you hear it?



Servus is used in Trentino-Alto Adige, although only in just a few areas of Trentino, but more so in Alto Adige. Granted the majority -- though fluent in Italian -- speak German as their mother tongue, and 'Servus' is ubiquitous in areas that once comprised Austria-Hungary, where it means both 'hello' & 'good-bye', just like 'ciao'. 

(It might be more accurate to say that Servus is _used in Italy_, as opposed to _used in Italian_, although there is a bit of overlap -- the way 'adieu' is used in both English and German to name but two -- but I've only ever heard 'Servus' in the regions with erstwhile Austrian ties).


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

Hello - pozdravljeni, živijo
Goodbye - nasvidenje

Croatian: 

Hello - zdravo, bok
Goodbye - zbogom

German:

Hello - Hallo 
Goodbye - Auf Wiedersehen


----------

